
Widow tries for months to get money from dead husband's PayPal account - foofoo55
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/i-m-at-my-wits-end-widow-tries-for-months-to-get-money-from-dead-husband-s-paypal-account-1.5312460
======
mikece
I'm not dead but PayPal blocked my ability to transfer my account balance to
my bank account. Ultimately I only got my money out by transferring money to
another PayPal account and pulling it out via bank transfer -- after which
__that __account was suspended. I 've stopped using PayPal and am switching
over to Stripe for all online merchant activity.

------
sarcasmatwork
I wish more would stop using Paypal.

paypalsucks.com

~~~
mikece
How about a Venmo alternative since Venmo is owned by PayPal?

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Think it depends on your use case. For web stuff, I've used Stripe. For
personal stuff I used crypto, or Cash App.

